# Wheel Comparisons



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

This is the last time I'll ask for opinions, honest. I have an opportunity to purchase a secondhand Ashford Traditional wheel, moderately local (no shipping, but not close enough to 'test' beforehand). It is a double drive, has the scotch tension option, in good spinning condition, but has only 1 bobbin and no kate with it. The other wheel I'm considering is a new Bluebonnet Bumblebee. Again it would have only a single bobbin to start, but has a delta orifice, double drive, and double treadle. No one I know here has either of these, I'm really on my own with this project, so I cannot test any type of wheel.

I keep leaning toward the Bumblebee, but then every time I convince myself that is the one for me, I balk. Has anyone here ever tried both of these wheels that can tell me more about them? What varieties of yarns can be spun on them? I don't see myself being able to purchase any other wheels for many many years (if ever), so this wheel needs to be as close to perfect as I can possibly find.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have an Ashford Traddy and LOVE it. Bobbins are easily bought just about any place that sells Ashford or spinning supplies. The Traddy was my first wheel and remains my favorite although I have 2 other wheels. I wouldn't consider only one bobbin and no lazy-kate a negative, unless you are strapped for cash and won't be able to buy more bobbins. The lazy-kate for the Traddy (Ashford) isn't anything wonderful. I think I have used mine once. There are far better lazy-kates on the market.

Ashford has been around for ever and a day and have a wheel that is a workhorse, expandable and easily repaired or altered. My wheel is a single drive, single treadle, scotch tension. I don't know who the double drive would differ.

I'm pretty sure there is a Ravelry group for Ashford if not for the Traditional wheels.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't think you could go wrong with either wheel.

Look at pictures of the two of them and go with the one that says "yep, that's a wheel I want in my living room". Pick the one that calls to you - they are both good wheels and will work fine for you, so take the one that makes your heart sing.

One thing to consider - not sure if that Traddy is ST or DT - is if you want single or double treadle - I, personally, like single treadle ... I find that with DT I hunch over the wheel and feel all squished into a little cube whereas when I use ST I open my body nice and wide and feel all expansive. Lots of people think DTs are easier, or smoother to use, or easier on the legs but I am very strongly right-handed and -footed and for me, the 'open body stance' means a lot to me and I'm gonna use one foot more anyway so why bother being all squished up for 'evenness of use'?  

It's purely personal preference - but if that's the key difference between the two wheels you should think that through. In all other respects, just go with the one you love, they'll both make you a happy spinner.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

can't you get them both?  Kind of like ruffles potato chips.... 

I love my Trad, too. Use a different wheel for chunky art yarns... The bobbins are about $10 apiece, that is super price. 
Be sure to check and see if the wheels are warped.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got extra Ashford bobbins I could sell you for $7 each if you decide on the Traddy. They fit on both my Traddy (which I don't have any more) and my Traveller (which I only use the jumbo bobbins)


----------

